# Saw 3



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone seen the trailer for it? Looks like it will be good.Maybe not as good as the first 2.But still looks freaky.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah I saw the trailer, looks pretty good to me! Better then the 2nd one!


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

I personally preferred I vs. II


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For whatever reason I've resisted seeing any of the Saw movies. Are they worth a watch?


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

If you see the first one - you'll want to see the second

After watching the second - you'll want to see the upcoming release in hopes that it is somehow going to allow you to forgive yourself for watching the sequel

Unfortunately, the second does serve a purpose in the overall storyline and does provide the preface for the third

Does that make any sense - just watch number one and the last thirty minutes of number two


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup - it does. Thanks. I'll have to see if they're in On Demand and check them out sometime.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I think they're definitely worth it. Much more philosophical than most other horror films. They don't try to insult your intelligence.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Patch Master said:


> If you see the first one - you'll want to see the second


Not necessarily. I thought the first one was waaaayyy over-hyped for what the end result turned out to be. I haven't seen the second one and probably won't unless someone loans it to me. Not bad, but not very good either.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Not necessarily. I thought the first one was waaaayyy over-hyped for what the end result turned out to be. I haven't seen the second one and probably won't unless someone loans it to me. Not bad, but not very good either.


So, watch it or not?


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I liked it. Go for it, can't be worse then some of the out there.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

OK thanks. We shall see......if I'm bored and it's free...


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The thing to keep in mind when watching the first Saw is that it had inexpensive production values... this shows in several ways, including the acting, since they didn't have the opportunity to re-shoot scenes as much as most other films with their short filming schedule. The story twists, and the concept, are what's interesting.

In the second one, they had more to work with, but it's not just a remake of the first one. The story goes in a different direction, and it gets more philosophical. I think a lot of people didn't like that. Personally, I think it's pretty cool. The thing that bothered me is that the large "puzzle" that several characters are thrown into together for most of the middle of the movie gets a little cheezy at times. 

Still, I found the films a lot more entertaining than I expected.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> So, watch it or not?


I say watch the first one at least once. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Who knows, maybe you'll like it. Somehow, I doubt this, because our tastes seem to run parallel. Like I said, it's okay, and that's about it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I say watch em. I loved both of them. I would not watch the 1st one a second time thats for sure. The acting sucked but I love the fresh new idea of the plot. I cant wait for the 3rd one and the whole fact that some lunitic could actually pull something like this off scares the crap out of me.. so it was good.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'de watch both of em, even though I think the 2nd one sucked I say watch it and see what you think. Sometimes everyones opinion is different.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If you watch the first and don't like it, then watching the second one is kind of pointless. It's an almost written rule the sequel is rarely ever better than or as good as the sequel. Keeping that in mind, it's almost a foregone conclusion if the first one sucked, well...


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Eh.. i liked both of them. will probably watch the 3rd.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, in terms of the second one, I guess it also depends on what you think makes a movie suck. If you don't like movies that make you think, then yeah, the second one will appeal less.  The second film will appeal more, though, if the acting is what you're grading it on.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I actually like the first one. To me it was something different. The second one was OK - like with any sequel, there wasn't much of a surprise.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I liked them both.The acting wasnt the greatest.But It was the story line that got me.To me,Movies like that are scary.They are more believable than movies with fake monsters and killers like freddy and Micheal Myers.Just my thoughts


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent way to put it Halloween girl. That Is EXACTLY how I feel about those movies.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I was just reading an article in a magazine a few weeks ago about part 3. They are saying that the first 5 mins of Saw 3 has more gore then 1 and 2 put together. Part 3 is really supposed to be good. I really liked the saw movies, It seems like horror movies today arent what they used to be. But to me the saw movies had that feel to it like I used to get when I watched the older movies. :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

They were showing clips of Saw 3 on the Scream Awards and it does look like there is more gore in this one. We'll see.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah it looks to have alot of gore in it. I cant wait to see the 3rd one, looks pretty good. Sure hope its alot better then the 2nd!


----------

